# Career change eminent...ideas, recommendations and opinions needed...



## Yakavelli

After a dozen plus years, it would seem I've made a poor career choice. I simply can't work for someone who is absolutely indifferent about the quality of their product anymore. I strive to give them a product worth every penny of its cost to our customers...every penny. It's my nature. I'm quite proud of my work...and quite good at it. They simply don't care anymore, not as they used to and I've had enough. I have to leave a great job, complete with plenty of benefits, because I'm no longer proud of what I do...I can no longer make a difference. 

I'm here, posting this, because I'm lost. I don't know what direction I need to go from here and the answer doesn't appear to be in my current line of work. I'm someone who can make a difference for a business which requires absolute attention to detail and an inability to cast a blind eye to quality. Manufacturing is where I'm best suited but I'm intelligent, easy to train and eager to learn. I just want to work for someone who truly needs an employee who is there for something more than a paycheck. 

Can anybody here give me some ideas on where to look? The obvious stuff like searching job hunting websites and craigslist is a given. I'm asking for brainstorming ideas about types of companies who need someone who cares. Maybe even if there are any employers on here who are sick and tired of their own employees not giving a damn about anything but payday...could you use some new blood?

I'm not too terribly concerned about money but I do have a house to pay for and a family to feed...so it's kind of an issue.

Ideas? Anyone?


----------



## Downtime2

Skills??


----------



## Yakavelli

I've been making counter tops for a very long time. Laminate clad, hardwood, solid surface, and postform tops. Pretty much everything but granite. My skills don't stop with top production, however. I've become rather skilled at troubleshooting and repairing power tools. I've been the leader in my department for years and have a knack for quality control/assurance (although the cheap help and neglectful management have been making it difficult). I'm experienced in most things involving warehouse work as well.

I didn't list my skills in the original post because, to be honest, I believe I'd be pretty darn good at most anything I put my mind to and didn't want to be pigeonholed into the woodworking category. I'm looking to get out of this line of work. 

I've noticed several jobs lately which involve the finishing of components within the medical and aerospace fields but have yet to get replies to my resumes. They're just not looking for top builders I guess. Something along those lines would be great though. I'd be a good asset to someone who needs a good eye on important components. 

Basically...I just want have a hand in the production of a product for which the words "acceptable" and "perfect" are tantamount.


----------



## Yakavelli

I just want to add...

I'm looking for a new career here...not a job. I have a lead position and a very good job for probably the best shop to work for in the area, respectively. Until recently, I KNEW I'd retire from here...


----------



## Downtime2

Oil/gas industry is hiring... Here are a few...
http://www.kindermorgan.com/work/careers/job_postings.cfm

http://www.bwpmlp.com/careeropportunity.aspx

https://energytransfer-openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?company_id=16323&version=1


http://careers.chevron.com/global_operations/country_operations/united_states/default.aspx

https://kochcareers.taleo.net/caree...521540082077&searchtype=2&jobfield=3540483027


----------



## Yakavelli

Thanks. I'm looking to stay in Pensacola though. I didn't see anything local...


----------



## tkh329

Yakavelli, please take all this with a grain of salt, but these are my thoughts.

You sound well suited to a quality control or risk management position, particularly in manufacturing. This would allow you to pursue what you love, quality, while hoping to make a difference in the output or bottom line of the company. 

Do you have a degree? There are forensic engineering companies that are always looking for someone with years of expertise in an industry. These experts are then sent in to figure out what the problem is, solve it, and potentially testify about it.

You mentioned it briefly, but the medical field will continue to see huge growth as our population ages and we throw more money at health care. I'm not particularly familiar with manufacturing counter tops or the medical field but I wonder if there is some overlap that you might be able to utilize? Any interest in staying in counter tops but moving into how they can be used and improved in health care facilities to minimize maintenance and risk? There have to be opportunities....

If you want to setup your own business, I'd be happy to discuss any legal issues with you. Best of luck to you and I certainly understand that sometimes you have to switch. I just moved from practicing law to business development.


----------



## fairpoint

Start your own business....


----------



## Yakavelli

Thanks tkh. Quality control comes natural to me. It's just in my blood. I can't ignore it. I just don't know what kind of companies to look for. I have no degree.

I'm more interested in doing a hell of a job for someone else as opposed to the stresses of owning a business.

The medical thing was just a random job I've applied for. Manufacturing components with strict tolerances seems right up my alley...
I do build tops for the medical business currently. They only want regular old tops...I can assure you. 

I certainly appreciate the input. Need any help with business development?


----------



## bare bones

What about a QA position for a machine shop in the Aero space industry. Or ship building?


----------



## TeaSea

it sounds to me like your natural aptitude leans toward being a machinist. Might want to take some community college courses so you can add CNC to your resume. Good machinists can always find a job.


----------



## Yakavelli

I do see lots of machinist jobs during my searches. You may be onto something...thanks. Research time!

Keep em coming guys. I really do appreciate it. It's been so long since I've even thought about looking for a new job...


----------



## steelhead

Don't jump ship too quick. Ensure you carefully evaluate benefit packages, etc., of a potential new employer. Like a previous poster said, round out that resume and take some college classes, get some computer certifications, work on your degree, etc.


----------



## Yakavelli

There's no ship jumping in my plans. I've got a good job, decent pay, 3 weeks vacation and all the overtime I want at the moment. I will not be accepting just any job from just any employer. I want to work for someone who deserves a guy like me. If I gotta go to school at 35 years old...so be it.


----------



## steelhead

Yakavelli said:


> There's no ship jumping in my plans. I've got a good job, decent pay, 3 weeks vacation and all the overtime I want at the moment. I will not be accepting just any job from just any employer. I want to work for someone who deserves a guy like me. If I gotta go to school at 35 years old...so be it.


 I'm 51 and I'm enrolled in college. It's never too late. I have two kids going to UF. They opened my eyes to the value of a good education more than anyone. Plus, learning new things keeps those brain neurons active.


----------



## Mike Moore

I know if I was in need of an employee you would be the kind of person that I would want on my team. You can teach a craft but not integrity. Best of luck!


----------



## sailor

Yakavelli said:


> I just want to add...
> 
> I'm looking for a new career here...not a job. I have a lead position and a very good job for probably the best shop to work for in the area, respectively. Until recently, I KNEW I'd retire from here...


Hard to tell without actually talking to you, but since you posted on a public forum, here's my $.02. You might want to take a breather before actually making any decisions. If you really like your job and company, then why leave? The problem may be in your perception. As an employee, you aren't often privy to the big picture, especially the P&L statements. You can give a quality product and maintain low costs, but from your posts, maybe you are spending too much time "striving for perfection". It's a good trait to have, don't get me wrong, but you need to balance that strive with the reality that the job still has to get done on time.

Again, not dogging you, just another way to look at your current position in life. Sometimes you don't realize you were wrong until after the fact.

Perhaps you can start something on the side at home. CNC work requires a lot of learning and very detailed knowledge. You could start it part time on weekends until you are comfortable working for yourself. There is a market online for boat switch panels, placards, etc. just as an idea.


----------



## Yakavelli

Thanks for the input, sailor. Though I do have issues with the "cheap" materials I use to make this stuff, that's not the issue. I understand it's all about the bottom line. I'm ok with that, it is what it is. I'm a damn good turd polisher lol. I do strive for perfection but, at the same time, I know it's unattainable. My issue with this place is that they've proven they don't desire quality anymore...only money. There's also a problem with the way this business is being run as of late. Just plain unprofessional and I can't deal with it anymore. I'll keep my mouth shut. I'll do my job to the best of my abilities. I'll also be scouring the classifieds...and possibly starting night classes in January if nothing comes up by then. 

I've stepped back and looked at this situation. I've taken that breath. I've looked at it from all angles and perspectives. I know my time is limited here...


----------



## Yakavelli

Mike Moore said:


> I know if I was in need of an employee you would be the kind of person that I would want on my team. You can teach a craft but not integrity. Best of luck!


I've been saying that about temp after temp that I've trained over the past year. You just can't teach a dude to care. 

Luckily, I've found a temp I'm confident will make a good replacement for me. I'm training him well and plan on leaving my position in good hands...


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Hey Yakaveilli, what's the update looking like? Have you found anythjng yet? I myself am searching for a good career, trying to get out of the job business and find a career.


----------



## J0nesi

"although the cheap help and neglectful management have been making it difficult"

to me this is all of pensacola. every job i've had here this is my biggest problem in the end with all of them. im a lead also in my field and i have no ability to change anything. i have people who the only real work they do is collect a pay check. if i say anything to them about their work ethics they get mad and goto human resources. A bunch of cry babies if you ask me. you sound like me someone who loves to work, it doesnt matter what it is. good luck man hope you find something.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

What kind of work do you do jonesi?


----------



## Yakavelli

I'm still in the same position...lost. I looked into the CNC machining but I'm not the most knowledgeable when it comes to computers and probably wouldn't be nearly as good at that as working with my hands. Finishing the work of machinists, now that would be my cup of tea. 

I'm still open to any ideas...


----------



## Yakavelli

J0nesi said:


> "although the cheap help and neglectful management have been making it difficult"
> 
> to me this is all of pensacola. every job i've had here this is my biggest problem in the end with all of them. im a lead also in my field and i have no ability to change anything. i have people who the only real work they do is collect a pay check. if i say anything to them about their work ethics they get mad and goto human resources. A bunch of cry babies if you ask me. you sound like me someone who loves to work, it doesnt matter what it is. good luck man hope you find something.


That's exactly it. Nobody wants anything but a paycheck. I've gotten into it with a subordinate in the past over the same stuff. I taught him great technique and showed him all the little things that go into making a great product. He ignored all of it and decided to go the half-assed route of getting stuff done as fast as humanly possible...damn the end result. His thoughts are "if I get it out the door before anybody notices, I didn't do it". I might've gotten somewhere with him had management noticed all the returned work as being done by him and not given him all the credit in the world for top notch work...because he's fast. Eventually he dug his own grave and I had him removed from my department. I won that little battle but the war is driving me crazy. Management learned absolutely nothing from all that. At least I got to replace him with someone who truly does give a damn. Life is much easier now, with my new guy. Together, we do some great work. Problem is...nobody cares but us. For now, that's good enough for me. I still have to keep my eyes open because the same problems will always come back to haunt me at this place...but I'm patient. It's a good job (for Pensacola) and they're good people, just not where I need to be. I'm confident I'll eventually find my way.


----------



## Dagwood

Quality control is an in demand field but you need a strong statistics background. Starting your own business is scarey and a risk but it can have big rewards. Does your company pay for college courses. If so, I'd suggest you take advantage if possible and take courses that will improve your marketablilty in the job market. If QC is your goal, take a few statistics or QC related courses. Whatever you decide, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Yakavelli

Thanks Dagwood...

No, they don't pay for college. I'm on my own here...


----------



## Telum Pisces

Take this time to earn a paycheck and suck it up and get a degree. You'll be happy you did and see that it opens up your possibilities as far as possible jobs for simply having a degree. Get it in something you enjoy, but can make a career out of. Just because you like it does not mean you can make a living doing it.

I'm an EE in the government. But my degree allows me to do all kinds of things. I have hardly done any engineering in my life. I'm trying to find a new job on another program to just simply try something new right now. That's what's good about a government career, I can change jobs and programs yet my career and benefits stay the same as far as time in and retirement etc...

A lot of the same things can be said about the government contracting type jobs. Aerospace jobs have all kinds of trades supporting them etc... But the degree is the first step.


----------



## Yakavelli

I'll admit, the thought of fitting full time college into my life is, more than a bit, intimidating...and expensive for a family guy working paycheck-to-paycheck.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Yakavelli said:


> I'll admit, the thought of fitting full time college into my life is, more than a bit, intimidating...and expensive for a family guy working paycheck-to-paycheck.


Try thinking about doing the same thing just at the graduate level where the cost is more than three times that of an undergraduate degree. I am fixing to start my masters soon. All while I'm the sole bread winner working full time and wife and three youngins at home. I'm trying to get some of it funded/paid for with work and there are options out there for assistance, just do the research! Depending on the skill or trade, some companies will fund your education if you're in high enough demand etc...


----------



## Yakavelli

Update. I may have stumbled onto exactly what I've been hoping for. A potential employer who is looking for just the right kind of craftsman...

No real news yet but there's light on the horizon! Wish me luck fellas...


----------



## captaindye251

Any word yet?


----------



## rr41mag

Yak, I'm looking for work myself. It's tough out there. Having 12 years in aircraft structures and 14 years in machine/welding youd think it would be easy to find a job but it's not.


----------



## Yakavelli

Well...the guy has a month long hiring process. He's pretty picky. We've been exchanging emails since my last update. He told me last week that he wants to bring me in as soon as he frees up some manpower to train me properly. Might be a few more weeks before I start. I'm pretty excited. I'll be building high-end custom furniture out of reclaimed old growth wood. Woodworking...REAL woodworking.

*Sent from my SCH-I545 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## Yakavelli

Correction. It was a 3 month long hiring process. Here it is, March, and after countless emails and several interviews with the owner, manager and the shop guys...I GOT THE JOB!!!

Persistence paid off. I've given my notice at the cabinet shop and in two weeks I'll be the newest craftsman at The Armored Frog, building high end furniture out of old growth hardwood. It's not gonna be easier work by any means, but these guys are great. I'll be able to pour my heart and soul into timeless works of art instead of run of the mill production stuff. I'm pretty stoked!

If you guys want to see what I'm talking about, just go to thearmoredfrog.com and check it out. If you're in the market for heirloom quality furniture and don't mind paying high end prices for it...come see us and I'd love to build you something special! I can assure you, quality is the name of the game at The Armored Frog you you won't find better service...


----------



## Snagged Line

Congratulations...


----------



## Fielro

Congrats.....


----------

